# Food Safety and Storage



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

www.foodsafety.gov - Consumer Advice: Disaster Assistance with Food

Fact Sheets

This one gives the shelf life for foods
Nutrition - Food Safety - Health
Go to Food Storage Guide: Answers the Questions
Peanut Butter and Ketchup is in the 
Spices, Herbs, Condiments, Extracts, section


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

very nice, jebrown, now we have a thread to send people to in the future when they ask how long __________ lasts


----------



## jebrown (Nov 7, 2008)

Blob, you are entirely welcome. I did a disaster preparedness seminar the other day and this question came up as always. I thought it might be helpful to the good people here, especially the new ones just getting started.
Not knoweing how long the shelf life is for foods is what stops some people from preparing. People are always amazed at the shelf life of foods. Many think that you would need to replace everything in two to three months tops.


----------

